
The Internet Is a Surveillance State - czr80
http://www.schneier.com/essay-418.html
======
hga
To quote my friend Zigurd, who learned a thing or two about tyranny and
totalitarianism from e.g. his Latvian parents who met in a Displaced Persons
camp post-WWII,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5840210](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5840210):

[...]

Until the early 80's there was no widespread use of mobile telephony and
internet. It's not crazy to think that the surveillance state has ruined the
internet and that there is more value in avoiding it than in using it. Maybe
it's over.

[...]

The car industry is facing a generation of buyer who find cars a burden. It's
crazy to think that we can't screw this up.

